# Looking for my Father



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi my name is Najat and I live in the USA and would like to contact my father in UAE. We used to keep in touch by phone and I have lost contact with him. I have had no luck!! I lost his telephone #. A little info on himl. His parents (my grandparetnt) live in shahama. The last I heard from him he lived in a military housing in the outskirts of Abu Dhabi. He had been in the military all his adult life. IF anyone can help me.

Najat


----------



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

HELP HELP!!!!!!!!!!
Hi my name is Najat and I live in the USA and would like to contact my father in UAE. We used to keep in touch by phone and I have lost contact with him. I have had no luck!! I lost his telephone #. A little info on himl. His parents (my grandparetnt) live in shahama. The last I heard from him he lived in a military housing in the outskirts of Abu Dhabi. He had been in the military all his adult life. IF anyone can help me.

Najat


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

Why dont you hire a private investigator based in the UAE?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does the UAE not have a red cross like organization for those that are in the military in case of emergencies?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes it's called the red Crescent society...

?????? ????????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Or perhaps contact the military to enquire about him...

-


----------



## achiphysio (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Najat, I work for the military hospital, if you could give me his complete name I can try and see if he has records. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

*Najat*

His name is Khaled Mohammed Saeed Al Waheebi


achiphysio said:


> Hi Najat, I work for the military hospital, if you could give me his complete name I can try and see if he has records. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope you got the name i sent you, if not let try this again I am new at this so bare with me. If you could help me i would be so ever so greatful. 

Fathers full name

Khaled Mohammed Saeed Al Waheebi his is about 38 or 39 more or less.

Thanks again,
Najat


----------



## achiphysio (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok got it. Give me until next week and I'll see what I can find. Is he a UAE local? and you are sure he works for the military and not the police? I ask only because the police have their own hospital and I do not have access there. I'll keep in touch with you through this forum.


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

Iam so sad that you may miss your father in your graduation and hope he will call you because he will never forget his daughter at all , you are in the centre of his heart of course


----------

